# Tractor will not start



## akfarm1 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a Branson 2800H that will not start after I use it a while to disc, brush hog, etc. I can turn it off for a short while and return and it will not start. Panel lights come on and gauges work it just will not start. The tractor only has 62 hrs on it. Sometimes I have to wait several days for it to start up again. Any thoughts on this.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That would get annoying really quick. Is it warranted? That few hours on it, the dealer should be over there with tools!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just a GUESS. This is a diesel, correct? You have a restriction somewhere in your fuel supply. Fuel filter? Plugged vent in fuel cap? Screen in the tank or elsewhere in the system? 

With the engine running, the injection pump can suck enough fuel to keep running. But once you turn it off, cranking speed can't pull enough fuel, so it won't start. You have to wait till the system fills back up with fuel, then it will start. 

I had new Kubota diesel riding mower. It sat in the dealer's yard so long that the diesel fuel in the tank turned brown. That brown crap plugged the fuel filters. Changed filters and problem solved.


----------



## akfarm1 (Jan 29, 2015)

I do not think it is a fuel problem as the tractor will not even turn over, I think it may be one of the safety switches.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
A couple of questions,here. 
Does it make a click when you turn the key,or do the panel lights flicker,or show any sign of dimming?
If not,you could have a relay that's faulty,or even a solenoid,or key switch.
Locate the starter solenoid,and with the tractor in neutral/park,jumper from the battery + ,to the small terminal on the solenoid.
If it rolls over,it's probably A relay or switch problem.If it doesn't roll over,it could be the solenoid,or,if it has one,an oil pressure sensor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

akfarm1 said:


> I do not think it is a fuel problem as the tractor will not even turn over, I think it may be one of the safety switches.


Ahhhh...... Have you checked your battery? May sound stupid but I went through a similar problem with my John Deere. Even with the low hours, it well could be just that. Isn't this still under warranty at 62 hours or did you buy it used?


----------



## dzldanz1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Not to be a smart ass but does the Branson need the brake on or the seat switch depressed?
Is PTO engaged?
Not too familiar with your tractor but these are common amongst other makes


----------



## akfarm1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lights do not dim or flicker, PTO is in neutral, seat depressed, battery on charger, lights come on, signals work, horn works, etc. will not even click. I bought it new. I will call the dealer today to get there services man out here, he may have to drive a distance but oh well.


----------



## dzldanz1 (Dec 28, 2014)

From Branson's site.

Why won't the engine start when the key is turned?
1) Confirm the PTO lever is in the neutral position.
2) For our customer's safety and anti-theft, we install a safety switch in all of our tractors. Push the clutch pedal firmly when you
start the engine and confirm whether the Forward/Reverse lever is in the neutral position.
3) Check the main fuse and replace if necessary.
4) Check the battery and terminals.
5) Check key switch and starter motor. Contact local Branson Dealer. 

(PUSHED THE CLUTCH PEDAL DOWN FIRMLY?)


----------



## akfarm1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the help, the tractor is in the shop. Hopefully they will resolve the issue.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, it will be interesting to find out what it was.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope akfarm1 gets back with us to let us know what the issue was.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

sounds electrical


----------



## akfarm1 (Jan 29, 2015)

To all how gave me advice thanks. What was found out is that on that model of tractor Branson used a different battery which tends to corrode and the neg. cable was grounded to the battery box which caused it to corrode the battery and cable. The shop replaced the battery, new cable grounded to the engine block and a new starter all under warranty.


----------



## dzldanz1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Glad to here it was a simple (basic) solution
Thanks for keeping us notified


----------



## William1056 (May 1, 2020)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> A couple of questions,here.
> Does it make a click when you turn the key,or do the panel lights flicker,or show any sign of dimming?
> If not,you could have a relay that's faulty,or even a solenoid,or key switch.
> ...


----------

